# Hunting Deer with .45 cal ball



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

So I didn't draw an archery deer tag this year which is a real bummer. When the leftover tags went on sale I tried first thing online but still couldn't get one. There were some muzzy deer tags available so I thought I'd buy one and just borrow a rifle from a friend. 
Now I'm thinking I want to use this old CVA Kentucky rifle that was given to me by my father in law. I have almost completed building it and I hope to be shooting in the next few weeks.

Does anyone out there hunt deer with round lead ball? I'm going to use it so that really isn't the question. Just wondering if anyone had any tips or suggestions on hunting/shooting with this type of muzzleloader. 

I'm pretty sure its a 1:66 twist so I think my only option is round ball correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Round balls out of a muzzle loader have been killing deer longer than any other bullet out of them. They work just fine as long as you do your part.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep your shots in archery range, and shot placement like you would with an arrow... you'll be golden.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Be aware that you have to shoot at least a 130 grain round ball.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

No tips. Just wanted to say, that's pretty cool. Good luck this season!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you can find some legal sized roundballs, go for it. .45's are still used to kill deer all through the east, and even .40's where it is legal. Just make sure your round balls weigh enough.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

> Be aware that you have to shoot at least a 130 grain round ball.


Yeah I saw that. Of course the "recommended" .440 ball is 128 gr. I swear the DWR did that on purpose. I can shoot the .445 ball which is over 130 gr. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

lunkerjunker said:


> Yeah I saw that. Of course the "recommended" .440 ball is 128 gr. I swear the DWR did that on purpose. I can shoot the .445 ball which is over 130 gr. We'll see how it goes.


Might look into a .10 patch instead of a .15 or .18 just to make loading easier to manage in the field. I know a lot of match shooters almost need to use a sledgehammer to ram their balls home, but that might be a little overkill for practical field use.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Speer has both 132 grain and 143 grain available for the .45 caliber round ball.

If you need to drop down to .44 caliber they have 138 and 141 grain round balls available.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the info. I'll try to post some pics of the rifle progress when I get a chance. Its been in the box since 1980!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What twist is the barrel?


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What twist is the barrel?
> 
> -DallanC


I believe he told us in the first post. 1:66

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Everything I've read says it's a 1:66 but I have not actually checked.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a TC in .45 and used to hunt with a patched ball. As long as it's accurate it kills deer just fine. However when the DWR decided it was no longer worthy I had to go to conicals that I've never been able to group as well as a RB. I cant get more than about 128gr out of my cast ball so I had to quit using it. It's a stupid rule based in ignorance IMO.
One argument I was given is the heaver bullet imparts more energy and thus is more effective. I agree that can be true with a modern expanding bullet. With pure lead both generally go clear through the deer so I question the real world math on that one.
Seems to me more accurate is better.
I got a tag this year and I'm headed out tomorrow to try some new conicals I cast to see how they do.
Power Belts work great for me however I don't like the cost; and I'm somewhat of a Muzzle Loading snob. I'm a keep it primitive guy. I don't mind the modern rifles but would prefer we kept the rules to loose powder and pure lead.
Feel free to ridicule me. I probably deserve it.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> I've got a TC in .45 and used to hunt with a patched ball. As long as it's accurate it kills deer just fine. However when the DWR decided it was no longer worthy I had to go to conicals that I've never been able to group as well as a RB. I cant get more than about 128gr out of my cast ball so I had to quit using it. It's a stupid rule based in ignorance IMO.
> One argument I was given is the heaver bullet imparts more energy and thus is more effective. I agree that can be true with a modern expanding bullet. With pure lead both generally go clear through the deer so I question the real world math on that one.
> Seems to me more accurate is better.
> I got a tag this year and I'm headed out tomorrow to try some new conicals I cast to see how they do.
> ...


No ridicule from this guy... I think if more muzz guys would think of it as a long range bow more deer would get killed.

I've been shooting a muzz since I was old enough to hold one up, and all of this 200 yard plus stuff really bugs me... a lot of that is why I went back to archery... but we have the same people pulling off "pot shots" in that group too, so I guess it's just "I'll drive my truck, you drive yours" (as my uncle would say)


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Mavis13 View Post
> I've got a TC in .45 and used to hunt with a patched ball. As long as it's accurate it kills deer just fine. However when the DWR decided it was no longer worthy I had to go to conicals that I've never been able to group as well as a RB. I cant get more than about 128gr out of my cast ball so I had to quit using it. It's a stupid rule based in ignorance IMO.
> One argument I was given is the heaver bullet imparts more energy and thus is more effective. I agree that can be true with a modern expanding bullet. With pure lead both generally go clear through the deer so I question the real world math on that one.
> Seems to me more accurate is better.
> ...


From what I've read I can use a .445 ball and be over 130 gr its just a bit more difficult to load. We'll see. Now that my archery season is over I can get back to getting the rifle finished and do some shooting.

I am a total novice at this muzzy stuff but I am definitely drawn to the traditional/primitive side of it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A heaver ball may require a different thickness for the patch material which could be hard to find. You can make your own patches and would just have to experiment with what would work the best.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Recommend going to a store that sells various linen by the sheets. Go in with calipers and look for tightly woven pure cotton and find a thickness you want to try out. Buy a square foot of it, and remember the lot number. If it shoots well with your preferred lube, go back and buy a few yards of material. It will last most people a long time.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Utah DWR needs to fix this regulation. A .45 cal round ball is plenty adequate to kill a deer. If you consider that in colonial times, in New England, the predominant big game animal of the forests was elk. The typical muzzleloading flintlock rifle at that time was a long barreled gun that was rarely larger in bore than .45 cal. Elk are now extinct in New England.


----------

